# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت >  انتخاب مدیران جدید برای سایت برنامه نویس

## محمد آشتیانی

با سلام
احتراما ، کاربرانی که توانایی لازم و تمایل برای به عهده گرفتن مدیریت بخش های مختلف سایت رو دارند ، لطفا با ذکر بخش مورد نظرشون ، آمادگی خودشون رو بصورت پیغام خصوصی به بنده اعلام فرمایند.
همچنین اگر کاربر خاصی مد نظرتون هست که فکر می کنید برای مدیریت بخش خاصی مناسب هستن ، میتونید با اعلام شناسه کاربریشون و بخش مورد نظر ، معرفی کنید (ترجیحا با موافقت خودشون)


بدیهیه که پس از دریافت پیشنهادات دوستان ، بررسی های لازم توسط تیم مدیریت سایت به عمل میاد و نسبت به انتخاب و معرفی اقدام خواهد شد.












موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------

